# New Smiths W10 On The Bay



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Just seen this

Smiths

I personally don't see the point in paying top $ for a military issue watch if it's never actually been issued to anyone. The Smiths is a great looking watch with some real history but unless it's been issued and worn and picked up a few knocks & bruises along the way to me it isn't really a military piece. I have a 1st generation Seiko chrono and a WWW Timor - they both have wear & tear and have obviously been worn, especially the Timor.

...or is it just me?


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't 'get' military watches. Basic items made by the lowest bidder?

I think the boys (and girls) just buy their own i.e. Casio G-Shock when it comes to the crunch?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

StevenJJ said:


> I don't 'get' military watches. Basic items made by the lowest bidder?
> 
> I think the boys (and girls) just buy their own i.e. Casio G-Shock when it comes to the crunch?


Couldn't agree more. Seems your G10 demands a prenium if you used it while peeling spuds at Catterick during a conflict period. 

Mind you, an unused watch like the one mentioned........?

Still, apparently Japanese motorcycle collectors prefer repro Manx Nortons to the original item. Who knows, eh?


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I collect military watches and like to think i'm buying a piece of history. There are many different types of the old thick G10's and it's nice to have a full set of all the different movements. I even bought an issued Pulsar G10 for my collection. I know it's not a very good watch but I like it for the history and story behind it so I can bore my family/friends about it. I like the simple design of military watches. I too would not buy a military watch that had not been issued. No story/history behind it. Even if the user was peeling spuds you most of the time you never really know what the watch has been through and thats part of the attraction I guess.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Micky said:


> I collect military watches and like to think i'm buying a piece of history. There are many different types of the old thick G10's and it's nice to have a full set of all the different movements. I even bought an issued Pulsar G10 for my collection. I know it's not a very good watch but I like it for the history and story behind it so I can bore my family/friends about it. I like the simple design of military watches. I too would not buy a military watch that had not been issued. No story/history behind it. Even if the user was peeling spuds you most of the time you never really know what the watch has been through and thats part of the attraction I guess.


I think you've hit the nail on the head, there - non-WIS's don't understand why I need so many watches, so I guess we're all a little odd in the first place to a casual observer. I can certainly see the attraction of pursuing a specific type of watch and I think it's quite natural that some of us 'specialise' in a specific area. For some it can be broad attraction (autos and manuals, electrics, hummers etc.) and for others a more narrow field such as military or even a particular maker.


----------

